# Ili



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> lol, I wish.


 yeah I know, understanding theory and actually applying it is difficult, imo it becomes more difficult when one tries to apply it to oneself, thou this may vary based on type and person, different ppl will get different experiences with this imo.

Requires time, patience and a few discoveries that feel solid enough to base one's type on, at least in my experience.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> yeah I know, understanding theory and actually applying it is difficult, imo it becomes more difficult when one tries to apply it to oneself, thou this may vary based on type and person, different ppl will get different experiences with this imo.
> 
> Requires time, patience and a few discoveries that feel solid enough to base one's type on, at least in my experience.


I agree it is very difficult to apply it to yourself and I'm glad someone else thinks so. You see yourself in all kinds of situations, at home, at work, with friends, you know what you're thinking... maybe some people are just awesomely consistent but I'm sure not. Some of my personal "discoveries" have been themselves contradicting so what the heck? XD;

Of course, for the same reason, it can be difficult to type someone else correctly - what is actually going on in their mind? How are they in different situations? Are they acting like they normally would or because they are looking for approval, want to appear a certain way or...?

All that to say: I really don't know how to prevent shit gone wrong cuz it takes way more than just knowing the theory. ;_;


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I have actually begun reworking it. I've done about half of it in total *though in the true veins of being a process type and Ni lead, shit never gets done. It doesn't help at all that I don't like picking up old projects I've already kind of dropped mentally.*



Truer words have never before been uttered.


----------

